# Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen



## Placebo (31. Dezember 2012)

*Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Und wir sind schon wegen ACTA um die Häuser gezogen oder lästern über Facebook: "zum besseren Schutz privater Informationen" oder "der Sicherung öffentlicher Interessen" herrscht nun die Pflicht für jeden chinesischen Bürger, den echten Namen den Behörden vorzuweisen, sofern diese es wünschen. Oder anders ausgedrückt, wenn ein Dienste-Anbieter nicht die richtigen Namen seiner Nutzer fordert, macht er sich strafbar. Allerdings sind Falsch- oder Spitznamen in der Öffentlichkeit gegenüber Mitnutzern weiterhin erlaubt, es geht nur darum, dass die Regierung jederzeit Zugriff auf die echten Daten hat - nicht der chinesische Normalverbraucher. Grund für dieses Gesetz ist die übliche Kritik am Netz: Beleidigungen oder Ähnliches in der Sicherheit der Anonymität im WWW.
Was das für Menschenrechtler und andere Regierungskritiker bedeutet, darf sich jeder selbst denken.

Gute Nacht und einen schönen Rutsch 
Quelle: Gamestar


----------



## FrozenLayer (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Ist natürlich doof, aber verstehen kann man derartige Lösungen schon. Gibt viele, die denken, weil sie im Internet anonym sind, dürfen sie alles und jeden bedrohen, beleidigen, Straftaten planen und durchführen oder Hass verbreiten bzw. das Leben von anderen zerstören. Genau diese Leute muss man zu jeder Zeit für ihr Verhalten belangen können. Problem bleibt wie immer die Gefahr des Missbrauchs dieser Mittel, um Regimekritische Stimmen verstummen zu lassen. Fakt ist aber, dass was dahingehend getan werden muss, nicht nur in China. Meiner Meinung nach dürfen unter dem Deckmantel der Freiheit und der Persönlichkeitsrechte im Internet nicht länger Straftaten verübt werden.


----------



## proxygyn (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Genau FrozenLayer. Es ist ein Glück, dass China damit die Freiheit und die Persönlichkeitsrechte Ihrer Bürger schütz.


----------



## do-gooder (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Wenn die Behörden in Deutschland jemanden verdächtigen, rücken die Provider auch ganz schnell die persönlichen Daten heraus. Das war hier auch schon immer so. Wundert mich, daß die Chinesen erst jetzt damit anfangen.

Der Post ist aber keine gut gemachte News.


----------



## Combi (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

der post ist besser,als der kommentar über mir....


----------



## Seabound (31. Dezember 2012)

"Klarnamenplicht" ist das schon Chinesisch?


----------



## Bec00l (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Ist das Internet nicht genau deshalb so toll wegen der Anonymität? ich mein was wäre ein CSS ohne Beleidigung oder flamen?? glaub dann könnte das Game schonmal wegfallen *hrhr*


----------



## FrozenLayer (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



proxygyn schrieb:


> Genau FrozenLayer. Es ist ein Glück, dass China damit die Freiheit und die Persönlichkeitsrechte Ihrer Bürger schütz.


 Ändert nichts daran, dass was gegen die Internetkriminalität, vor allem in China, gemacht werden muss. Habe ja bereits geschrieben, dass sich die meisten Maßnahmen leider auch missbrauchen lassen.


----------



## Allwisser (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

unglaublich dass dafür noch verständnis auf gebracht wird seid ihr denn alle schon so weich gespült?


----------



## Placebo (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



do-gooder schrieb:


> Der Post ist aber keine gut gemachte News.


 Dann her mit den Tipps 
In der Schule habe ich nie gelernt, eine News zu verfassen, weil es im Lehrplan nicht vorgesehen ist. Dafür aber z.B. die Inhaltsangabe in Thesenform - nur die will hier garantiert niemand lesen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Im Grunde ist dies ja etwas normales was es in EU auch gibt (auch gut so, meiner Meinung nach), das brisante an der News ist allerdings, das dies ein Land macht was Diktatorisch beherrscht wird, und wohl primär dort eingeführt worden ist das man die Opposition besser Ausforschen/Überwachen/Bestrafen kann.


----------



## AeroX (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> "Klarnamenplicht" ist das schon Chinesisch?



Dacht ich mir auch so, wo ich die Überschrift gelsen hab


----------



## do-gooder (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Combi schrieb:


> der post ist besser,als der kommentar über mir....


lol. Zu ner News gehört nunmal mehr als zu einem einfachen Post.


----------



## Seeefe (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Bec00l schrieb:


> Ist das Internet nicht genau deshalb so toll wegen der Anonymität? ich mein was wäre ein CSS ohne Beleidigung oder flamen?? glaub dann könnte das Game schonmal wegfallen *hrhr*


 
Ja ne klar, was wäre CSS usw. nur ohne Beleidigungen. Ich glaube ohne, wäre es wesentlich entspannter...
Das sind mir immer die liebsten, hinter ihrem Terroristen dicke Hose, obs im echten Leben auch so wär?


----------



## blackout24 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Haha wie die chinesische Regierung sich einkotet vor Angst vor dem Internet und ihrem Volk.


----------



## ct5010 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



do-gooder schrieb:


> Wenn die Behörden in Deutschland jemanden verdächtigen, rücken die Provider auch ganz schnell die persönlichen Daten heraus. Das war hier auch schon immer so. Wundert mich, daß die Chinesen erst jetzt damit anfangen.
> 
> Der Post ist aber keine gut gemachte News.


 


do-gooder schrieb:


> lol. Zu ner News gehört nunmal mehr als zu einem einfachen Post.


 
Sei doch froh, dass er sich die Mühe macht. Kritisieren ist einfacher als was umzusetzen


----------



## acidburn1811 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

China ist eh ne Geschichte für sich und so neu ist es auch nicht mehr !!!

Die Dürfen ja fast schon nicht mehr allein auf Klo gehn.Für die Leben wir eh in einer Traumwelt auf einer Rosa Wolke voller Freiheit usw.


----------



## do-gooder (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, dass er sich die Mühe macht. Kritisieren ist einfacher als was umzusetzen


Sonst ist man hier auch immer schnell mit Kritik an einer User-News. Ich kritisiere auch lediglich, daß die News nicht wie ein Artikel aufgemacht ist.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Ach komm Leute, wir wissen doch alle dass das Problem eines solchen Systems nicht das System selber ist, sondern die Regierung - ihr kann man nicht trauen und will man als Bürger auch nicht. Wir fühlen uns doch damit nur in unseren Grundrechten verletzt, weil wir der Regierung nicht trauen, nicht weil wir denen private Daten preisgeben. Eure Freunde, Familien und Lebenspartner wissen doch auch von euren privaten Daten, euer vollständiger Name, was du dein ganzes Leben lang beruflich gemacht hast, ob du schonmal was illegales gemacht hast (zumindest der ein oder andere Freund weiß davon sicherlich) etc.


----------



## do-gooder (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Ach komm Leute, wir wissen doch alle dass das Problem eines solchen Systems nicht das System selber ist, sondern die Regierung - ihr kann man nicht trauen und will man als Bürger auch nicht. Wir fühlen uns doch damit nur in unseren Grundrechten verletzt, weil wir der Regierung nicht trauen, nicht weil wir denen private Daten preisgeben. Eure Freunde, Familien und Lebenspartner wissen doch auch von euren privaten Daten, euer vollständiger Name, was du dein ganzes Leben lang beruflich gemacht hast, ob du schonmal was illegales gemacht hast (zumindest der ein oder andere Freund weiß davon sicherlich) etc.


Die Frage ist doch, wie man China regieren kann. Da hört man, daß in China zig Wolkenkratzer abgerissen wurden, weil sie ohne Genehmigung gebaut wurden. Man kann in China also damit rechnen, daß man sich einfach so ein Hochaus hinstellen kann, ohne daß der Staat das mitbekommt. Oder die letzte Sache mit dem Haus auf der Straße. Da hätten viele sogenannte Demokratien deutlich härter reagiert. Man kann auch nicht einfach seine Produktion dorhin outsourcen, um Milliarden an Lohnkosten zu sparen, und dann von Menschenrechten schwadronieren. Regierungen sind nicht immer vertrauenswürdig, ganz besonders schlimm ist es aber dort, wo sich eine Diktatur als Demokratie tarnt und dem Bürger vorgaukelt, etwas mitbestimmen zu können.
Wenn man beispielsweise man nach Volksabstimmungen in Deutschland googelt, stellt man schnell fest, in welchem Deutschland Volksabstimmungen stattfanden und ich welchem nicht.
Volksabstimmung (Deutschland)


----------



## Placebo (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



do-gooder schrieb:


> Sonst ist man hier auch immer schnell mit Kritik an einer User-News. Ich kritisiere auch lediglich, daß die News nicht wie ein Artikel aufgemacht ist.


 Das kritisierst du jetzt. Von deinen vorherigen Posts habe ich davon nichts gelsen, sondern nur, dass die News nicht passt. Viel ist das trotzdem nicht. Wie soll ich mich denn so verbessern? Ich habe nichts gegen Kritik und Rückmeldungen (ob gut oder schlecht spielt keine Rolle), ich finde sie sogar sehr gut. Aber ich habe etwas gegen in den Raum geworfene Sätze, denn die helfen keinem weiter. Das Einzige was du damit ereichst - egal bei wem - ist, dass der Schreiber am Ende keine News mehr verfasst, denn die Arbeit hier ist immer noch freiwillig. Und das dürfte auch gegen den Sinn der PCGH-Redaktion sein, sonst hätten sie nicht den User-News Schreiber des Monats eingeführt. Ich hab auch schon User-News kritisiert (und gelobt), habe aber immer mit dazu geschrieben, was nicht passt bzw. warum diese News gut ist. Meistens waren das aber soweiso solche, die eine Überschrift hatten und dann einen gequoteten Cangelog.


----------



## do-gooder (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Placebo schrieb:


> Das kritisierst du jetzt. Von deinen vorherigen Posts habe ich davon nichts gelsen, sondern nur, dass die News nicht passt. Viel ist das trotzdem nicht. Wie soll ich mich denn so verbessern? Ich habe nichts gegen Kritik und Rückmeldungen (ob gut oder schlecht spielt keine Rolle), ich finde sie sogar sehr gut. Aber ich habe etwas gegen in den Raum geworfene Sätze, denn die helfen keinem weiter. Das Einzige was du damit ereichst - egal bei wem - ist, dass der Schreiber am Ende keine News mehr verfasst, denn die Arbeit hier ist immer noch freiwillig. Und das dürfte auch gegen den Sinn der PCGH-Redaktion sein, sonst hätten sie nicht den User-News Schreiber des Monats eingeführt. Ich hab auch schon User-News kritisiert (und gelobt), habe aber immer mit dazu geschrieben, was nicht passt bzw. warum diese News gut ist. Meistens waren das aber soweiso solche, die eine Überschrift hatten und dann einen gequoteten Cangelog.


Ich schrieb, daß deine News schlecht gemacht ist, nicht, daß sie nicht passt. Vielleicht hätte ich aber dennoch mehr darauf eingehen sollen.
Trotz aller Freiwilligkeit sollte sich an eine gewisse Form gehalten werden. Nimm es bitte nicht perönlich, war nur eine kleine Kritik


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



do-gooder schrieb:


> Wenn die Behörden in Deutschland jemanden verdächtigen, rücken die Provider auch ganz schnell die persönlichen Daten heraus. Das war hier auch schon immer so. Wundert mich, daß die Chinesen erst jetzt damit anfangen.
> 
> Der Post ist aber keine gut gemachte News.


 
Die Behörden werden die Daten auch so fordern können...    sogar wenn kein Verdacht vorliegt.


----------



## highspeedpingu (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

ähm... wieviele verschiedene Namen haben Chinesen?
Wang, Lang, Cheng, Xing ... was war noch? 
Auszug Wikipedia :
...Obwohl es über 700 chinesische Familiennamen gibt, teilen sich die meisten Chinesen nur etwa 20 sehr häufig vorkommende Namen...
...Lee/Li ist in China der häufigste Nachname. 2008 gab es 103 Millionen Menschen namens Lee/Li...

...Das Geschlecht der Person lässt sich nicht immer an den Vornamen ablesen...

Wenn sich also Milliarden Chinesen nur ca. 20 Namen teilen, ist der Sinn zumindest fragwürdig...


----------



## Placebo (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Die Behörden werden die Daten auch so fordern können...    sogar wenn kein Verdacht vorliegt.


 Es kommt auch immer darauf an, für was diese Daten genutzt werden. Zur Verbrechensbekämpfung oder um Kritiker mundtot zu machen?


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



do-gooder schrieb:


> Ich schrieb, daß deine News schlecht gemacht ist, nicht, daß sie nicht passt. Vielleicht hätte ich aber dennoch mehr darauf eingehen sollen.
> Trotz aller Freiwilligkeit sollte sich an eine gewisse Form gehalten werden. Nimm es bitte nicht perönlich, war nur eine kleine Kritik


 Dann schreib was er anders machen soll! bzw was dir nicht passt


----------



## Iceananas (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> China ist eh ne Geschichte für sich und so neu ist es auch nicht mehr !!!
> 
> Die Dürfen ja fast schon nicht mehr allein auf Klo gehn.Für die Leben wir eh in einer Traumwelt auf einer Rosa Wolke voller Freiheit usw.


 
Soso, wie intensiv hast du dich mit der Situationn dort beschäftigt bzw. anders gefragt, kennst du dieses Land außer von Zeitungen und Internetartikeln?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Placebo schrieb:


> Es kommt auch immer darauf an, für was diese Daten genutzt werden. Zur Verbrechensbekämpfung oder um Kritiker mundtot zu machen?


 
Wenn man die Daten erst hat, kann man diese für alles mögliche nutzen.


----------



## DarkMo (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

ihr glaubt doch nich ernsthaft, dass der staat (auch dtl) nich eh scho alles von euch weis oO habt ihr jemals nen kreditkauf gemacht? auto, fernseher... da wunderts mich oft, dass man nich noch ne stuhlprobe ablegen muss xD die wollen also keine daten von euch, sondern nur ne zuordenbarkeit erreichen. also eure inetnamen zu ihrem "1000seiten wälzer" über euch zuordnen  und selbst wenn ihr noch viel zu jung seid um selber mal miete zahlen zu müssen, oder nen auto zu kaufen oder was es nich alles gibt (versicherungen!), dann weiss der staat durch eure eltern schon mehr, als ihr in fb je angeben werdet. ärtzliche untersuchungen usw, das wird alles dokumentiert ^^

mir gehts nur immer darum, dass ned ausser dem staat (der dazu mMn irgendwo schon ne berechtigung hat) ned jeder "hinz un kunz" sonstwas über mich weis. also firmen, mit denen ich noch nie im leben irgendwie zu tun hatte, banken, versicherungen usw. oder eben auch onlinespam und einfach andere user. ihr klingt bei sowas immer, als würdet ihr im auto laufend nen anwalt auf der rückbank sitzen haben, der bei ner polizeikontrolle und der frage nach dem führerschein und perso glatt ne klage wegen datenschutzverletzung verhängt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

So was macht extrem viel Sinn besonder da es in China ca 100Mio menschen gibt die alleine schon Lee heißen.


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenplicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Ändere die Überschrift bzw ergänze sie um das F an der richtigen Stelle, das ist ja grausam!


----------



## Placebo (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Ohh 
Wird sofort Ist erledigt


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*


----------



## nay (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Warum beim Internet aufhören? Jeder sollte ein Namensschild und eine 360° Kopfkamera tragen müssen. Livedaten von jedem Bürger 24/7. Stasiträume werden war.

Ich bin nicht bereit meine Freiheit für diesen Schwachsinn aufzugeben.


----------



## FrozenLayer (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



nay schrieb:


> Warum beim Internet aufhören? Jeder sollte ein Namensschild und eine 360° Kopfkamera tragen müssen. Livedaten von jedem Bürger 24/7. Stasiträume werden war.
> 
> Ich bin nicht bereit meine Freiheit für diesen Schwachsinn aufzugeben.


 Man sollte im Internet nunmal nicht uneingeschränkt frei sein, eben genauso wie im "echten Leben". Bist du nämlich uneingeschränkt frei, schränkst du automatisch andere in ihren Rechten ein.


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Das sehe ich ähnlich. Aber trotzdem sind Nicnames auch ein instrument sich vor Irren zu Schützen. Schaut euch doch nur mal bei den Jugendlichen die Chats an. Will nicht wissen wie viele Perverse da unterwegs sind auf der Jagd nach "Frischfleisch"

Nics im Netz ist Ok. 

Solche Staaten die nun mal überwachen wie China oder der sonstige Kommunistenblock und so weiter, klar das dies denen nicht passt und die wissen wollen wer die Person hinter geschriebenen Wahrheiten ist. Die wollen natürlich Klarnamen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ähnlich. Aber trotzdem sind Nicnames auch ein instrument sich vor Irren zu Schützen. Schaut euch doch nur mal bei den Jugendlichen die Chats an. Will nicht wissen wie viele Perverse da unterwegs sind auf der Jagd nach "Frischfleisch"
> 
> Nics im Netz ist Ok.
> 
> Solche Staaten die nun mal überwachen wie China oder der sonstige Kommunistenblock und so weiter, klar das dies denen nicht passt und die wissen wollen wer die Person hinter geschriebenen Wahrheiten ist. Die wollen natürlich Klarnamen.


 So sehe ich das auch. Man gibt ja auch nicht jedem auf der Straße seinen Namen sowie Adresse usw.


----------



## highspeedpingu (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



> So was macht extrem viel Sinn besonder da es in China ca 100Mio menschen gibt die alleine schon Lee heißen.



Und die anderen:
„Wang“ ist anscheinend der gefragteste Nachname in China. Laut einer  Studie heißen nämlich 93 Millionen Chinesen „Wang“ - was übrigens soviel  wie „König“ bedeutet.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

<P.s. Meine Zahl nicht nicht erfunden dude !
Es heißen da echt so viele Lee mit nach namen !


----------



## poiu (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

wurde der Artikel schon verlinkt?

CDU-Idee Klarnamenzwang: Ein Lob der Pseudonyme - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## nay (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Man sollte im Internet nunmal nicht uneingeschränkt frei sein, eben genauso wie im "echten Leben". Bist du nämlich uneingeschränkt frei, schränkst du automatisch andere in ihren Rechten ein.


 
Wessen Rechte schränke ich denn ein wenn ich mit Pseudonym schreibe? Wenn dann schränkt ein Klarnamenzwang *meine* Rechte ein.
Aber wenn Menschenrechtshochburg China vorlegt müssen BRD und EU nachlegen ...


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



nay schrieb:


> Wessen Rechte schränke ich denn ein wenn ich mit Pseudonym schreibe? Wenn dann schränkt ein Klarnamenzwang *meine* Rechte ein.
> Aber wenn Menschenrechtshochburg China vorlegt müssen BRD und EU nachlegen ...


 Wahrscheinlich keine, aber was hat dann Freiheit mit einem Pseudonym zu tun? Was kannst du mit einem Pseudonym denn besser machen als wenn du deinen Namen angibst?
Ich bezog mich weniger auf den Nick, als vielmehr auf deine Aussage mit der Freiheit.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Du rennst also auch auf der Straße mit Namenesschild rum?


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du rennst also auch auf der Straße mit Namenesschild rum?


 Auf wen bezog sich das jetzt? ^^
Ansonsten: Ja, ich laufe mit einem rum und jeder andere sollte es ebenso: Dem Ausweis.
Man muss sich zwecks Feststellung der Identität gegenüber berechtigten Behörden nunmal ausweisen können.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Auf dich, da dein Beitrag über meinem steht.


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Auf dich, da dein Beitrag über meinem steht.


 Dann zitiere auch ordentlich 

Hier nochmal die Antwort:


FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Ja, ich laufe mit einem rum und jeder andere sollte es ebenso: Dem Ausweis.
> Man muss sich zwecks Feststellung der Identität gegenüber berechtigten Behörden nunmal ausweisen können.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Öffentlich an der Brust und/oder auf dem Rücken sichtbar für jeden befestigt?


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Öffentlich an der Brust und/oder auf dem Rücken sichtbar für jeden befestigt?


 Wozu sichtbar für jeden? So wie im wahren Leben kein Name auf deiner Stirn steht, ist man im Internet mit Pseudonymen unterwegs. Ich bin auch dafür, dass Pseudonyme erlaubt bleiben, aber mit Freiheit hat das trotzdem weniger zu tun, eher mit Sicherheit. Und die ist in China gegenüber anderen Privatleuten nach wie vor gegeben, eben durch Pseudonyme.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Das noch zu den Qutes 





> Full-Quotes, insbesondere Zitate direkt nach dem zitierten Post, [...] sind unerwünscht.


Da hatte ich wohl was falsch im Kopf.


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das noch zu den Qutes
> Da hatte ich wohl was falsch im Kopf.


 Und was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen?
Meine Fullquotes sind nie groß, darauf achte ich meistens und darüber hinaus habe ich sehr selten Zitate direkt nach zitierten Posts folgen lassen, in diesem Thread z.B. überhaupt nicht.
Außerdem, was hat das mit Klarnamenzwang für Dienstanbieter zu tun? ;D
Woher soll ich denn wissen, wen du ansprichst wenn ich nicht klar erkennen kann, dass du auf meine Posts antwortest? Du hättest genausogut meinen Vorposter oder den Thread ansich meinen können, ging eben aus deinem Posts nicht hervor (jedenfalls für mich).


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Das hast auf dieser Seite schon 5 maal
Wenn der Beitrag unter einem steht ist es eigentlich logisch wer genmeint ist.


----------



## nay (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich keine, aber was hat dann Freiheit mit einem Pseudonym zu tun? Was kannst du mit einem Pseudonym denn besser machen als wenn du deinen Namen angibst?
> Ich bezog mich weniger auf den Nick, als vielmehr auf deine Aussage mit der Freiheit.


 
*Freiheit ist, dass ich für mich entscheide* ob ich ein Pseudonym benutze oder nicht.


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



nay schrieb:


> *Freiheit ist, dass ich für mich entscheide* ob ich ein Pseudonym benutze oder nicht.


 Woran dich niemand hindern wird.


----------



## Research (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Doch, Leute wie du.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klarnamen sind bloß ein Schritt auf dem Weg zur totalen Kontrolle und Erfassung der Menschen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Research schrieb:


> Doch, Leute wie du.


 Sag mal gehts noch? Ich habe mehrmals gesagt, dass man zu seiner eigenen Sicherheit Pseudonyme einsetzen sollte, so wie man im echten Leben eben nicht jedem ne Karte mit Name, Anschrift und Arbeitszeiten gibt. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es gut ist, wenn die Leute wie im echten Leben auch im Internet durch *berechtigte Personen** und Institutionen* identifizierbar sind, und zwar jederzeit. So ein Kiddygequatsche mit totaler Kontrolle und Erfassung der Menschen kannst du dir sparen, das ist nämlich der Deckmantel, mit dem die ganzen Kriminellen ihre Aktionen im rechtsfreien Raum Internet bequem verschleiern können. Durch diese ganze Verschleierung werden massive Urheberrechtsverletzungen, Morddrohungen, Mobbing, Kinderpornografie und Abzocke überhaupt erst möglich. Datenschutz ist richtig und wichtig, aber so wie "Leute wie du" es gerne hätten, funktioniert es eben nicht. Und glaub mir, niemand interessiert sich für deinen Internetkonsum oder deine Clangeschichte in Counterstrike, sondern eher für die Leute, die in Millionenhöhe abzocken und dank "Leuten wie dir" ungestraft weitermachen dürfen. China mag dafür vielleicht weniger geeignet sein, auch wenn die Berichterstattung im Fernsehen meist nichts mit der Realität zutun hat und China oft weit schlimmer dargestellt wird, als es ist. Aber eine Lösung für das Internet muss her, da sind wir uns hoffentlich einig. Und wenn du die ultimative Lösung, wie man leicht an Verbrecher rankommt und gleichzeitig perfekten Datenschutz erreicht, schon hast, dann lass mal hören.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Research schrieb:


> Doch, Leute wie du.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist das nicht schon so?


----------



## Ratracer008 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Selbst wenn die ihre echten Namen im Profil haben, kann ich sie nicht finden


----------



## Research (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Mich würde man samt Arbeitgeber, Beruf und ein paar Dinge zu mir finden, bin auf unserer Hompage unter den Mitarbeitern vermerkt.

@ Frozenlayer, die Klarnamenpflicht hat in Süd-Korea genau 0 gebracht.

Straftaten im Netzt?
Geplante Verbrechen im Netz?

Das was wirklich hoch Kriminell ist wie KiPo, Terror u.A. lässt sich komplett aus dem offenen Web betreiben. Private Netzwerke und Tunneling. Was helfen da Klarnamen?
Wer so etwas trotzdem im "offenen" Netz macht wird sicher brav seinen eigenen Namen (samt Identifizierungsdaten) hinterlassen weil es der Gesetzgeber verlangt.

Nun erkläre mal wie es unsere Sicherheit erhöht?
Vielleicht ähnlich gut wie die Vorratsdatenspeicherung?

Mir wäre kein Attentat bekannt das dadurch verhindert oder bekannt wurde.


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Research schrieb:


> Mich würde man samt Arbeitgeber, Beruf und ein paar Dinge zu mir finden, bin auf unserer Hompage unter den Mitarbeitern vermerkt.


Und was soll das bringen wenn du anschließend anonym bei Facebook rumpöbelst und Mordrohungen aussprichst und danach munter weiter deine 95000 Filme bei Rapidshare weiterlädst und den Tag dann mit ein paar intimen Bildern deiner verhassten Ex auf Imagehoster XY ausklingen lässt? Natürlich alles anonym, auf deine Freiheit bestehst du nämlich.


Research schrieb:


> die Klarnamenpflicht hat in Süd-Korea genau 0 gebracht.


Es machte einen Unterschied. Und wenn es dabei hilft, die Täter zu fassen, hat es seinen Zweck erfüllt.



Research schrieb:


> Das was wirklich hoch Kriminell ist wie KiPo, Terror u.A. lässt sich komplett aus dem offenen Web betreiben. Private Netzwerke und Tunneling. Was helfen da Klarnamen?
> Wer so etwas trotzdem im "offenen" Netz macht wird sicher brav seinen eigenen Namen (samt Identifizierungsdaten) hinterlassen weil es der Gesetzgeber verlangt.


Naja, hab noch nicht gehört dass Internetanschlüsse und dergleichen mit einem Pseudonym beantragt wurden.



Research schrieb:


> Nun erkläre mal wie es unsere Sicherheit erhöht?
> Vielleicht ähnlich gut wie die Vorratsdatenspeicherung?


Erkläre mal, wie völlige Anonymität für alle unsere Sicherheit erhöht? Ich bin gespannt. Einfach nichts tun, die Menschen werden von sich aus aufhören mit Hacks und Diebstahl, nicht wahr? 



Research schrieb:


> Mir wäre kein Attentat bekannt das dadurch verhindert oder bekannt wurde.


 Ja, weil in Deutschland alle Bestrebungen sofort gestoppt werden. Logisch, dass dann Attentate extrem schwer zu entdecken sind.


----------



## Placebo (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Einfach zu sagen, Klarnamen seien gut oder schlecht, geht nicht.
Auf der einen Seite haben wir schon eine erhöhte Sicherheit oder zumindest schneller Gerechtigkeit nach einer Tat und dadurch das Verhindern weiterer Taten. 
Auf der anderen Seite kann man jemanden Sachen aus dem Internet sehr leicht anhängen, indem man sich einfach unter seinem/ihren Namen einloggt. Oder Regierungskritiker schnell mundtot machen. Oder Firmen, die die richtigen (bestechlichen) Behörden gefunden haben, können dir Tonnen an personalisierter Werbung schicken.
Ich bin dagegen, weil bis auf Cyber-Mobbing alle schweren Straftaten von "normalen" Menschen außerhalb des Internets verübt werden. Wer das Internet wirklich als Hauptmittel für schwere Verbrechen benutzt, dem werden Klarnamen auch keine großen Probleme bereiten. Und wir haben größere Probleme als Filesharing.


----------



## Research (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen wenn du anschließend anonym bei Facebook rumpöbelst und Mordrohungen aussprichst und danach munter weiter deine 95000 Filme bei Rapidshare weiterlädst und den Tag dann mit ein paar intimen Bildern deiner verhassten Ex auf Imagehoster XY ausklingen lässt? Natürlich alles anonym, auf deine Freiheit bestehst du nämlich.



1. Ich habe kein Facebook, dies ist zudem ein US Unternehmen.
Die haben zudem etwas das sich Moderation nennt. Und Meldebutton.

2. Habe ich kein Internet, nur UMTS mit 10GB/Monat. Zumal es kaum etwas gibt was mich zu downloaden reizen würde.

3. Intime Bilder werden von Imagehostern gelöscht.




> Es machte einen Unterschied. Und wenn es dabei hilft, die Täter zu fassen, hat es seinen Zweck erfüllt.


Erkläre doch mal wie das gehen soll? Süd-Korea hat wegen mangelnden Erfolges aufgegeben.




> Naja, hab noch nicht gehört dass Internetanschlüsse und dergleichen mit einem Pseudonym beantragt wurden.


Man sieht wie genau dies bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen funktioniert. Da sind in den Listen der Share-IPs u.A. Netzwerkdrucker zu finden. Oder Leute die nachweislich außer Landes waren. Oder deren IP missbraucht wurde. Oder, oder, oder...




> Erkläre mal, wie völlige Anonymität für alle unsere Sicherheit erhöht? Ich bin gespannt. Einfach nichts tun, die Menschen werden von sich aus aufhören mit Hacks und Diebstahl, nicht wahr?


 Da wir von Diebstahl reden, was wird denn im Web gestohlen? Leute die ganze TAN-Listen einscannen und verschicken?
Oder doch eher Brandenburg das von Kriminellen Banden aus dem ehem. Ostblock geplündert wird?
Und wem schadet die Anonymität?



> Ja, weil in Deutschland alle Bestrebungen sofort gestoppt werden. Logisch, dass dann Attentate extrem schwer zu entdecken sind.


Sah man sehr gut bei den Nazis, oder denen die der Verfassungsschutz selber ran gezogen hat.
Und die echten wurden auch ohne verhindert.

Was bringt uns das Ganze also?

Zumal: Welcher halbwegs intelligente Terrorist plant auf Facebook nen Bombenparty?


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Research schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe kein Facebook, dies ist zudem ein US Unternehmen.
> Die haben zudem etwas das sich Moderation nennt. Und Meldebutton.
> 
> 2. Habe ich kein Internet, nur UMTS mit 10GB/Monat. Zumal es kaum etwas gibt was mich zu downloaden reizen würde.
> ...


Was du hast ist völlig egal, jemand anderes kann es haben und ausnutzen. Von daher hättest du bis hier genausogut auch nichts schreiben können, da es keine Relevanz hat.
Gegen Cybermobbing und Morddrohungen helfen weder Moderation noch Meldebutton.



Research schrieb:


> Erkläre doch mal wie das gehen soll? Süd-Korea hat wegen mangelnden Erfolges aufgegeben.


Erkläre du doch mal, wie man der wachsenden Kriminalität Einhalt gebieten soll wenn man sicher geht, dass jegliche Aktivitäten im Netz ausnahmslos anonym bleiben.




Research schrieb:


> Man sieht wie genau dies bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen funktioniert. Da sind in den Listen der Share-IPs u.A. Netzwerkdrucker zu finden. Oder Leute die nachweislich außer Landes waren. Oder deren IP missbraucht wurde. Oder, oder, oder...


Aha, weil man eine Sache schwerer verfolgen kann als andere soll man die Leute grundsätzlich nie zur Verantwortung ziehen?




Research schrieb:


> Da wir von Diebstahl reden, was wird denn im Web gestohlen? Leute die ganze TAN-Listen einscannen und verschicken?
> Oder doch eher Brandenburg das von Kriminellen Banden aus dem ehem. Ostblock geplündert wird?
> Und wem schadet die Anonymität?


Es werden Identitäten gestohlen um die Reputation von anderen zu vernichten, es wird Geld gestohlen, es werden Daten gestohlen, es wird urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material gestohlen usw. usf.



Research schrieb:


> Sah man sehr gut bei den Nazis, oder denen die der Verfassungsschutz selber ran gezogen hat.
> Und die echten wurden auch ohne verhindert.


Man sieht momentan sehr gut, was passiert wenn man das Netz komplett unreguliert lässt.



Research schrieb:


> Was bringt uns das Ganze also?


Was bringt absolute Anonymität?


Research schrieb:


> Zumal: Welcher halbwegs intelligente Terrorist plant auf Facebook nen Bombenparty?


 Du hast schon mitbekommen, wie viele Leute z.B. bei dem beschuldigten Jungen über Facebook gehetzt und zum Mord aufgerufen haben. Am Ende hat sich herausgestellt, dass er unschuldig war. Einige konnte man erwischen, viele andere waren anonym und sind ungestraft davongekommen. Das Ansehen des Jungen ist für immer zerstört und die Leute die ihn noch lynchen wollten und Lügen über ihn verbreitet haben werden niemals belangt. Findest du offensichtlich völlig in Ordnung so, was? Macht mich echt krank, wie hier alle verbissen dafür kämpfen, solchen Leuten aus dem Schneider zu helfen nur weil sie Angst haben, jemand könnte deren Clangeschichte bei CS ausspionieren.


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Was du hast ist völlig egal, jemand anderes kann es haben und ausnutzen. Von daher hättest du bis hier genausogut auch nichts schreiben können, da es keine Relevanz hat.
> Gegen Cybermobbing und Morddrohungen helfen weder Moderation noch Meldebutton.


Doch. Auch kann man dann die Polizei einsachalten die sich an den Provider/Anbieter wendet. Kein social Network will sich Mobbing u.A. leisten.



> Erkläre du doch mal, wie man der wachsenden Kriminalität Einhalt gebieten soll wenn man sicher geht, dass jegliche Aktivitäten im Netz ausnahmslos anonym bleiben.


Was bringen im den Fall Namen im Forum?





> Aha, weil man eine Sache schwerer verfolgen kann als andere soll man die Leute grundsätzlich nie zur Verantwortung ziehen?


Es gibt wichtigeres als der Kontentmafia noch mehr Geld in den Allerwertesten zu blasen. Wie z.B. Mord, Gewalt...





> Es werden Identitäten gestohlen um die Reputation von anderen zu vernichten, es wird Geld gestohlen, es werden Daten gestohlen, es wird urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material gestohlen usw. usf.


Urheberrechtliches kann man nicht stehlen. Personendaten schon. Viele geben diese aber freiwillig bei Facebook ab. Normalerweise sollte von einem nichts im Netz zu finden sein.
Geld wird gestohlen, Phishing. Das ist Betrug und meist sehr offensichtlich. Irgendwann lernt es auch der Letzte seine TANs für sich zu behalten, oder geht da jemand lkos und knackt die Bankserver?




> Man sieht momentan sehr gut, was passiert wenn man das Netz komplett unreguliert lässt.


Was passiert?
Guck mal nach Afrika. Dort hat man krampfhaft versuch es zu regulieren um die Aufstände zu unterbinden. China und andere Staaten Filtern das Netz damit Seiten wie Amnesty International nicht abgerufen werden können.




> Was bringt absolute Anonymität?


Meinungsfreiheit. Man kann auch unpopuläre Meinungen vertreten und Fehler machen ohne das man dafür real "leiden" müsste.



> Du hast schon mitbekommen, wie viele Leute z.B. bei dem beschuldigten Jungen über Facebook gehetzt und zum Mord aufgerufen haben. Am Ende hat sich herausgestellt, dass er unschuldig war. Einige konnte man erwischen, viele andere waren anonym und sind ungestraft davongekommen. Das Ansehen des Jungen ist für immer zerstört und die Leute die ihn noch lynchen wollten und Lügen über ihn verbreitet haben werden niemals belangt. Findest du offensichtlich völlig in Ordnung so, was? Macht mich echt krank, wie hier alle verbissen dafür kämpfen, solchen Leuten aus dem Schneider zu helfen nur weil sie Angst haben, jemand könnte deren Clangeschichte bei CS ausspionieren.


Dort hat die Strafverfolgung versagt. Genauso wie das Netzwerk das dies nicht sofort unterbunden hat. Oder die Behörden die nicht eingeschritten sind.


----------



## FrozenLayer (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Research schrieb:


> Doch. Auch kann man dann die Polizei einsachalten die sich an den Provider/Anbieter wendet. Kein social Network will sich Mobbing u.A. leisten.


Ist doch völlig egal, es passiert trotzdem. Und was soll die Polizei dann machen? Anfrage an Facebook diesbezüglich, Antwort: "Keine Ahnung, einen Namen und echtes Bild haben wir leider nicht, nur diese IP"
Anfrage beim Provider dann, Antwort: "Tut mir leid, wissen wir nicht mehr, wir speichern keine IP-Adressen". Fall erledigt, Opfer hat Pech gehabt. Ja, die Datenschützer haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.



Research schrieb:


> Was bringen im den Fall Namen im Forum?


Die Sicherheit, eine Person im Falle einer Straftat zuordnen zu können? Einen Namen, nur vom Dienstanbieter einsehbar, muss man nämlich schon fast überall angeben falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist. Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, da steckt ein Sinn hinter.






Research schrieb:


> Es gibt wichtigeres als der Kontentmafia noch mehr Geld in den Allerwertesten zu blasen. Wie z.B. Mord, Gewalt...


Contentmafia, ich lach mich schlapp. Gibt auch Wichtigeres als hier im Forum zu schreiben. Warum gehst du nicht beten, Menschenleben retten oder deinen Überschuss spenden? Nur weil es noch immer Mord und Gewalt gibt, heißt das nicht dass wir sämtliche anderen Straftaten ignorieren müssen.






Research schrieb:


> Urheberrechtliches kann man nicht stehlen. Personendaten schon. Viele geben diese aber freiwillig bei Facebook ab. Normalerweise sollte von einem nichts im Netz zu finden sein.
> Geld wird gestohlen, Phishing. Das ist Betrug und meist sehr offensichtlich. Irgendwann lernt es auch der Letzte seine TANs für sich zu behalten, oder geht da jemand lkos und knackt die Bankserver?


Sind wir jetzt schon bei Begriffserklärungen angekommen? Dann eben unrechtmäßig kopieren, was exakt die gleiche Konsequenz hat, als wenn du ein Spiel aus einem Warenhaus stiehlst. Ja, normalerweise sollte von einem im Netz nichts zu finden sein. Bis ein Mann auf einmal auf die Idee kommt, die Identität seiner Ex anzunehmen und in ihrem Namen Mist baut. Ist alles schon passiert. Deine ganzen schönen Erklärungen ändern doch nichts an dem Fakt, dass was an der bisherigen Handhabung des Internets getan werden muss. Alles Rechtfertigungen, damit alle fröhlig weiter "die Contentmafia" ausnehmen können. Dass auch viele Indies und Startups bereits darunter leiden vergessen wir mal schnell, könnte ja das Weltbild zerstören.





Research schrieb:


> Was passiert?
> Guck mal nach Afrika. Dort hat man krampfhaft versuch es zu regulieren um die Aufstände zu unterbinden. China und andere Staaten Filtern das Netz damit Seiten wie Amnesty International nicht abgerufen werden können.


Das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem der Regierungen. Ändert nichts daran, dass der wachsenden Kriminalität Einhalt geboten werden muss, was "Datenschützer" hier mit aller Macht verhindern wollen.





Research schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit. Man kann auch unpopuläre Meinungen vertreten und Fehler machen ohne das man dafür real "leiden" müsste.


Du kannst deine Meinung auch vertreten, ohne dich hinter einem Nick verstecken zu müssen solange du nichts Illegales machst. Das ginge Hand in Hand mit dem realen Leben, wo du dich für deine Meinung stark machen kannst.



Research schrieb:


> Dort hat die Strafverfolgung versagt. Genauso wie das Netzwerk das dies nicht sofort unterbunden hat. Oder die Behörden die nicht eingeschritten sind.


 Versagt wegen fehlender Handhabe. Siehe oben. Das Netzwerk kann dies nicht sofort unterbinden. Um sowas sofort zu unterbinden, braucht man einen Mitarbeiter für jeden Benutzer. Macht dann über eine Milliarde Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal, es passiert trotzdem. Und was soll die Polizei dann machen? Anfrage an Facebook diesbezüglich, Antwort: "Keine Ahnung, einen Namen und echtes Bild haben wir leider nicht, nur diese IP"
> Anfrage beim Provider dann, Antwort: "Tut mir leid, wissen wir nicht mehr, wir speichern keine IP-Adressen". Fall erledigt, Opfer hat Pech gehabt. Ja, die Datenschützer haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.



Dann fang mit deinem Namen an.

Wenn dies innerhalb einer Woche geschieht ist es ohne Probleme möglich herauszufinden, wer es war.




> Die Sicherheit, eine Person im Falle einer Straftat zuordnen zu können? Einen Namen, nur vom Dienstanbieter einsehbar, muss man nämlich schon fast überall angeben falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist. Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, da steckt ein Sinn hinter.


Und wie? Dann nenn ich mich Hans Peter Maffei.







> Contentmafia, ich lach mich schlapp. Gibt auch Wichtigeres als hier im Forum zu schreiben. Warum gehst du nicht beten, Menschenleben retten oder deinen Überschuss spenden? Nur weil es noch immer Mord und Gewalt gibt, heißt das nicht dass wir sämtliche anderen Straftaten ignorieren müssen.


Die Ploizei soll sich mit Delikten im Netz befassen ja. Aber zuerst sollte sie die Straße wieder unter Kontrolle bekommen. Wenn Firmen in Brandenburg mehrmals jährlich leergeräumt werden, trotz aller möglicher Sicherheits-Updates, was bringt es mir dann jemanden wegen Beleidigung im Netz ranzubekommen?
Zumal du einen Geldschaden höher einschätzt als ein Leben? Sehr,.... mhm... Menschenverachtend.
Wenn du dieses Niveau beibehältst kannst du in Zukunft mit dir selber schreiben.






> Sind wir jetzt schon bei Begriffserklärungen angekommen? Dann eben unrechtmäßig kopieren, was exakt die gleiche Konsequenz hat, als wenn du ein Spiel aus einem Warenhaus stiehlst. Ja, normalerweise sollte von einem im Netz nichts zu finden sein. Bis ein Mann auf einmal auf die Idee kommt, die Identität seiner Ex anzunehmen und in ihrem Namen Mist baut. Ist alles schon passiert. Deine ganzen schönen Erklärungen ändern doch nichts an dem Fakt, dass was an der bisherigen Handhabung des Internets getan werden muss. Alles Rechtfertigungen, damit alle fröhlig weiter "die Contentmafia" ausnehmen können. Dass auch viele Indies und Startups bereits darunter leiden vergessen wir mal schnell, könnte ja das Weltbild zerstören.


 Sag mir welcher Kinofilm leiden musste. Welcher Musikstar musste hungern? Es geht hier um Verhältnismäßigkeit.






> Das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem der Regierungen. Ändert nichts daran, dass der wachsenden Kriminalität Einhalt geboten werden muss, was "Datenschützer" hier mit aller Macht verhindern wollen.


Wenn du ein Exhibitionist bezüglich Daten bist, fühle dich, frei sie hier, zu posten.





> Du kannst deine Meinung auch vertreten, ohne dich hinter einem Nick verstecken zu müssen solange du nichts Illegales machst. Das ginge Hand in Hand mit dem realen Leben, wo du dich für deine Meinung stark machen kannst.


 Nur muss ich auch dort nicht mit meinem echten Namen stehen.




> Versagt wegen fehlender Handhabe. Siehe oben. Das Netzwerk kann dies nicht sofort unterbinden. Um sowas sofort zu unterbinden, braucht man einen Mitarbeiter für jeden Benutzer. Macht dann über eine Milliarde Mitarbeiter.



Frag mal unsere Mods ob sie hier in Arbeit ertränken. Und die bekommen als Dank höchstens nen Flame-Kuchen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Research schrieb:


> Dann fang mit deinem Namen an.


Ja, den gebe ich ein wenn ich auf Plattformen, wo ich danach gefragt werde, aktiv werden will.



Research schrieb:


> Wenn dies innerhalb einer Woche geschieht ist es ohne Probleme möglich herauszufinden, wer es war.


Längst nicht bei jedem Provider. HanseNet z.B. "vergisst" direkt nach der Internetsitzung.



Research schrieb:


> Und wie? Dann nenn ich mich Hans Peter Maffei.


1. Darfst du nicht, weil du damit schon gegen die Regeln verstößt
2. Facebook sperrt Leute z.B. und gibt erst wieder frei, wenn du deine Identität glaubhaft nachweisen kannst. Das ist in meinen Augen der richtige Weg. Könnte schon ab Registrierung so sein.






Research schrieb:


> Die Ploizei soll sich mit Delikten im Netz befassen ja. Aber zuerst sollte sie die Straße wieder unter Kontrolle bekommen. Wenn Firmen in Brandenburg mehrmals jährlich leergeräumt werden, trotz aller möglicher Sicherheits-Updates, was bringt es mir dann jemanden wegen Beleidigung im Netz ranzubekommen?
> Zumal du einen Geldschaden höher einschätzt als ein Leben? Sehr,.... mhm... Menschenverachtend.
> Wenn du dieses Niveau beibehältst kannst du in Zukunft mit dir selber schreiben.


Ich habe nie Geld höher eingeschätzt als ein Menschenleben. Du gerade eben selbst mit deinem Beispiel.






Research schrieb:


> Sag mir welcher Kinofilm leiden musste. Welcher Musikstar musste hungern? Es geht hier um Verhältnismäßigkeit.


Da, 5 Sekunden gegoogled:
Project Zomboid: Indie-Game offline | Computerspiele.com



Research schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Exhibitionist bezüglich Daten bist, fühle dich, frei sie hier, zu posten.


Lies meine Posts nochmal. Falls du sie dann noch immer nicht verstehst, lies sie noch öfter.





Research schrieb:


> Nur muss ich auch dort nicht mit meinem echten Namen stehen.


 Doch, auf deinem Ausweis sollte schon dein echter Name stehen.



Research schrieb:


> Frag mal unsere Mods ob sie hier in Arbeit ertränken. Und die bekommen als Dank höchstens nen Flame-Kuchen.


 Die Mods hier kommen längst nicht mit der "wenigen" Arbeit hier klar. Einige von mir gemeldeten Beiträge (die ganz offensichtlich gegen deren Regeln verstoßen und normalerweise schwere Strafe nach sich ziehen sollten) wurden entweder ignoriert oder noch nicht bearbeitet. Ich habe außerdem weder Feedback dazu noch sonstwas erhalten. Der Umfang an Informationen hier würde verglichen mit Facebook übrigens im Rauschen untergehen. Das sind völlig andere Dimensionen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

In dem Bsp waren die wohl eher nicht dazu in der Lage das update Modell so zu gestalten das nur die legale Versionen zugreifen kann


----------



## FrozenLayer (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> In dem Bsp waren die wohl eher nicht dazu in der Lage das update Modell so zu gestalten das nur die legale Versionen zugreifen kann


 Und deswegen hat ihnen die Piraterie dann nicht mehr geschadet? Darum ging es eigentlich...


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Ja, den gebe ich ein wenn ich auf Plattformen, wo ich danach gefragt werde, aktiv werden will.



Das ist der Unterschied zu dir und mit. Ich bin dort nicht.




> Längst nicht bei jedem Provider. HanseNet z.B. "vergisst" direkt nach der Internetsitzung.


Einer der Top 10...




> 1. Darfst du nicht, weil du damit schon gegen die Regeln verstößt
> 2. Facebook sperrt Leute z.B. und gibt erst wieder frei, wenn du deine Identität glaubhaft nachweisen kannst. Das ist in meinen Augen der richtige Weg. Könnte schon ab Registrierung so sein.


In 2 Sätzen sich selbst widerlegt.





> Ich habe nie Geld höher eingeschätzt als ein Menschenleben. Du gerade eben selbst mit deinem Beispiel.


Du weist schon was du nen Post vorher geschrieben hast?






> Da, 5 Sekunden gegoogled:
> Project Zomboid: Indie-Game offline | Computerspiele.com


Nochmal, was helfen Klarnamen im Forum dagegen?




> Lies meine Posts nochmal. Falls du sie dann noch immer nicht verstehst, lies sie noch öfter.


Das Komliment gebe ich gerne zurück


> Lies meine eigenen Posts nochmal. Falls ich sie dann noch immer nicht verstehe, lese ich sie noch öfter.





> Doch, auf deinem Ausweis sollte schon dein echter Name stehen.


Äh, was? Zusammenhang? Nur die Polizei hat das Recht, mich aufzufordern mich auszuweisen. Du und andere nicht.




> Die Mods hier kommen längst nicht mit der "wenigen" Arbeit hier klar. Einige von mir gemeldeten Beiträge (die ganz offensichtlich gegen deren Regeln verstoßen und normalerweise schwere Strafe nach sich ziehen sollten) wurden entweder ignoriert oder noch nicht bearbeitet. Ich habe außerdem weder Feedback dazu noch sonstwas erhalten. Der Umfang an Informationen hier würde verglichen mit Facebook übrigens im Rauschen untergehen. Das sind völlig andere Dimensionen.


Deswegen gibt es ja auch Filter für erotische Bilder, aber keine für Text...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dies ist auch kein Milliardenkonzern. Bei Beschwerden über die Moderation gibt es entsprechende Unterforen.

Da du keine stichhaltigen Argumente bringen kannst, dir selber widersprichst und nicht mal mehr weißt was du kurz zuvor geschrieben hast, sehe ich keinen Sinn mehr darin mit dir zu diskutieren. Die Anderen Leiden nur darunter da dies mittlerweile zum Spam ausartet.


----------



## FrozenLayer (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Research schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied zu dir und mit. Ich bin dort nicht.


Andere schon




Research schrieb:


> Einer der Top 10...






Research schrieb:


> In 2 Sätzen sich selbst widerlegt.


Du musst Klarnamen angeben. Wenn du das nicht machst und sie merken es, wirst du gesperrt und musst deine Identität glaubhaft nachweisen können. Wo widerspricht sich das?





Research schrieb:


> Du weist schon was du nen Post vorher geschrieben hast?


 Ja, dass wir nicht alles andere ignorieren dürfen, obwohl noch immer Morde geschehen. Wenn dem so wäre, würde hier Anarchie ausbrechen.
Du hingegen findest es wichtiger, wenn man sich erstmal um die Firmen kümmert als um Leute, deren Leben gerade online vernichtet wird durch Verleumdungen, Lügen und Ähnliches.




Research schrieb:


> Nochmal, was helfen Klarnamen im Forum dagegen?


Lenk ruhig ab, nachdem ich den Beweis geliefert habe. 




Research schrieb:


> Äh, was? Zusammenhang? Nur die Polizei hat das Recht, mich aufzufordern mich auszuweisen. Du und andere nicht.


Ach was, dann lies mal langsam meine Posts und wir wären schon ein Stück weiter. Ich habe mehrmals geschrieben, dass Pseudonyme anderen gegenüber richtig und wichtig sind, solange der *Dienstinhaber (z.B. Forumbetreiber)* und *dazu berechtigte Personen (z.B. Polizei)* wissen, wer dahinter ist. Eben im Falle einer Straftat.




Research schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es ja auch Filter für erotische Bilder, aber keine für Text...


Die offenbar sehr gut funktionierten, als der unschuldige Junge dort mit Adresse genannt und zum Mord aufgerufen wurde.


Research schrieb:


> Da du keine stichhaltigen Argumente bringen kannst, dir selber widersprichst und nicht mal mehr weißt was du kurz zuvor geschrieben hast, sehe ich keinen Sinn mehr darin mit dir zu diskutieren. Die Anderen Leiden nur darunter da dies mittlerweile zum Spam ausartet.


Sorry aber der einzige, der hier rumsiechert, bist du. Urheberrechtsverletzungen marginalisieren und Straftaten im Netz gutheißen ist die unterste Schublade. Ich habe Beweise geliefert, du lenkst ständig vom Thema ab. Damit ist die Sache hier für mich auch erledigt. Fakt ist: So wie es momentan ist, sollte es nicht bleiben denn das Internet IST rechtsfrei.


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Keine Fakten und nur Unterstellungen. Gratulation.
Ignore.

Zumal du dich mal über dein Beispiel auf Facebook informieren solltest. Ein perfektes Beispiel für die Einführung von Klarnamen.


----------



## Placebo (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Du musst Klarnamen angeben. Wenn du das nicht machst und sie merken es, wirst du gesperrt und musst deine Identität glaubhaft nachweisen können. Wo widerspricht sich das?


 War sowieso die bescheuerdste Idee, die sie je hatten: Jetzt heiß ich eben Normalverbraucher statt Wayne mit Nachnamen


----------



## DarkMo (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du rennst also auch auf der Straße mit Namenesschild rum?


 auf der strasse nich unbedingt, aber hast du in der "letzten zeit" mal in nem realen laden was eingekauft? egal ob bank oder supermarkt, versicherung oder behörde - alle haben ein namensschild. denk mal drüber nach wieso


----------



## GrEmLiNg (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Das Problem dürfte nur wie folgt sein, wird das mit dem kla Namen eingeführt. Glaube ich spätestens dann, ist das i-net gestorben. Es geht wirklich niemanden etwas an, was ich in meiner Freizeit mache. Und davor schützt mich der Name, einfach das es nicht so leicht ersichtlich ist was ich mache. Ich wechsel sogar alle 2-3 j meinen Nick, um keine Spuren zu hinterlassen. Es ist einfach sinnvoll, und ich finde wenn das mit dem "Klarname gefordert wird. Spätesten dann, wird das i-net  bei vielen leuten unintressant. Denn ich kann ja mich nirgendwo mehr anmelden, den dann habe ich ja Angst das der Cheaf auf der Arbeit mich darauf anspricht. Und solange es für soviele Leute noch ein Tabu ist, über Medien/Games zu reden. Obwohl es ganz normal ist, finde ich nicht das sowas eingeführt werden sollte. Denn ich bleibe gerne Anonyme, nicht um irgend etwas auszunützen. Sondern einfach der Sicherheit halber, den manche Leute das müß man auch einfach mal sagen leben halt noch gerne in der Steinzeit. Und genau davor schützt mich mein Nick, eben weill man es mir garnicht ansieht was ich eigentlich in meiner Freizeit mache. Weill es eben auch keinen was angeht. 

Würde ich es aus Frauen sicht sehen, würde ich auch sagen das Frauen viel besser dürch nen Nick geschützt werden. Denn sonst wüsste jeder auf der Arbeit was Frau kollegin im i-net macht, und das geht einfach niemanden etwas an. Denn das ist die Sache von einem selber.


----------



## Research (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Ich würde Probleme bekommen wenn ich mal wieder intensiv Hardware für unseren geplanten Cluster suche.
Würde vor Werbung und Angeboten untergehen.

Zumal unsere Arbeitsweise es verbietet, dies bekannt zu geben.


----------



## FrozenLayer (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Du bist auch weiterhin mit einem Nick unterwegs. Es geht darum, dass du einen nicht-öffentlichen Namen angibst, der nur von Berechtigten abgerufen und zugeordnet werden kann. Niemandem sonst.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Was ich einfach meine ist, wenn man z.b eine Berwerbung schreibt. Jeder Cheaf kann sich den Name merken und gucken, und das total easy über google was ich sonst noch so mache. Das Problem ist einfach, das privatsphäre auch privat bleiben sollte. Das ist das gleiche wie manche leute meinen, auf der Arbeit alles auszuplaudern. Was in ihrem leben abgeht, Beruf und Privates sollte man strickt trennen. Denn das kann unmöglich gesund sein, das leute die es nix angeht. Sich in dinge einmischen, wo sie nicht mit reden dürfen. Nur weill sie dann auch mehr haben, was sie gegen einen verwenden können. Sicher verstehe ich wie es gemeint ist, aber ich möchte nicht so öffentlich"nakisch" zur schau gestellt werden. Das jeder sehen kann was sache ist, das hat was mit privatsphäre zu tun. Und ich denke jeder kennt diese Endzeit filme wo alles per Came überwacht wird. Sowas kann nicht gut sein, dann gibt es keine sicherheit mehr sondern nur noch kontrolle. Und das ist der erste schritt zur freiheits einschränkung.


----------



## FrozenLayer (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Ja du hast ja in der Hinsicht Recht. Aber mit einem Nick kann man dich ja nicht ergooglen. Für andere bleibst du weiterhin "GremlinG", nur muss die Polizei bzw. Der Diensteanbieter dich bzw. andere eben zuordnen können um beispielsweise Straftaten aufdecken zu können. Außer bei Plattformen, wo nur Klarnamen sinnvoll sind(Facebook) ist dein Name genau wie jetzt auch nicht öffentlich.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Was ich einfach meine ist, wenn man z.b eine Berwerbung schreibt. Jeder Cheaf kann sich den Name merken und gucken, und das total easy über google was ich sonst noch so mache. Das Problem ist einfach, das privatsphäre auch privat bleiben sollte. (...)


 

Bisher wurde aber auch noch niemand gezwungen seinen Urlaub, sein Haustier und seinen größten Absturz auf Facebook oder sonstwo zu veröffentlichen. Versuch doch mal deine Oma zu "googlen", merkste was? 
Wo Privatsphäre anfängt und aufhört hat jeder (noch) selbst in der Hand.


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wo Privatsphäre anfängt und aufhört hat jeder (noch) selbst in der Hand.


 
Scheinbar wollen viele keine Privatsphäre, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, und ihren Namen so oft es nur geht irgenwo eingeben.


----------



## Supeq (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Wenn das in D mal soweit kommt mit der Klarnamenpflicht, dann kauf ich mir die Identität von irgendeinem Penner oder so  Fall gelöst^^

Find die ganze Geschichte aber sehr grenzwertig, ich muss ja im Supermarkt, in der Bank, im Club oder sonstwo auch nicht meinen richtigen Namen angeben.


----------



## Research (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Demnächst bekommen wir alle dann einen Strichcode und ne Nummer auf die Arm-Innenseiten.


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*



Research schrieb:


> Demnächst bekommen wir alle dann einen Strichcode und ne Nummer auf die Arm-Innenseiten.


 
Oder besser noch einen Chip unter der Haut, wie ein Haustier.


----------



## Research (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klarnamenpflicht im Internet - zumindest für Chinesen*

Guck mal wann in DE zuletzt Nummern auf Arminnenseiten tätowiert wurden.

Chips sind schon erfolgreich erprobt worden.

Soweit ich mich erinnere auf Mallorca in den Partyteilen als Identifikations- und Zahlungsmittel, besonderes Letzteres bei spontaner Besinnungslosigkeit durch toxische Substanzen wie Ethanol.


----------

